# Absconding whie visa on process



## asifbakht (Jun 5, 2014)

I am on tourist visa and my visa got expired on 25th april but my emlpoyment visa was submited on 19th APRIL to dubai immigration before expiring of visit visa,,, now i am absconded by visa issuer on 5th MAY, so the abscond case will get drop or not because my employment visa is under process in dubai immigration ? or i will get ban ? or i have to only pay overstayed penalty ? 
guys help me
any legit help is appreciated


----------



## ExpatnKids (May 2, 2014)

It will result in a bunch of legal problems.
Heres what I suggest. Talk to your visa issuer. Pay the overstay fine, and exit the country, so that they can remove the absconder label. Once your employment visa comes in, re-enter on that.


----------



## asifbakht (Jun 5, 2014)

*Fine*

i am ready to pay fine but my visa issuer is not dropping the case. I think i am in big trouble now


----------



## ExpatnKids (May 2, 2014)

asifbakht said:


> i am ready to pay fine but my visa issuer is not dropping the case. I think i am in big trouble now


I think you took out a tourist visa through some travel agency. You should not have overstayed. However, since that part is done, you need to go back and tell them you are ready to exit, and will pay the fine at the airport. Do it asap, as the fine is being tallied at 100 AED per day, and based on your expiry date, you already have a fine of about AED 4000+. Talking to your visa issuer is the only way out at this stage. Even if your new employment visa is issued, you will have to exit the country to validate that anyway.


----------



## asifbakht (Jun 5, 2014)

yes i am exiting today and i stayed 12 days total and on 5th i mean yesterday i got abscond letter :|, my company is ready to pay all the fine because PRO told me not to leave the country they will pay the fine ,, i am just scared if i get ban thats all and thanks to you i really appreciate your help


----------



## ExpatnKids (May 2, 2014)

Your visa expired on 25th of april. That makes it 40 days since. Are you exiting without getting the absconding case cleared? Absconding cases can result in lifetime bans. Check all your bases.


----------



## asifbakht (Jun 5, 2014)

I am stuck now ,, i was told that i have to cancel the absconding case first and now i dont know how much i have to pay to cancel the absconding
my absconding case was about 5400 dirhams 
can anyone tell me i have to pay this or i have to pay more ?


----------

